# Chute Problem



## bfc45 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a rotation problem with my chute. If full left is 9:00 o'clock and full right is 4:00 o'clock Between 10 & 11 o'clock positions it skips. This happens when rotating left & right at the same spot. Give it a little nudge and it will continue to rotate. I've cleaned it and re lubricated it. It seams like its okay and doesn't appear to have any broken or excessively worn teeth. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ususally the chute rod worm gear is bolted in place there with slotted holes. Loosen and slide in a bit, then retighten. Should be good to go after that.


----------

